
Testing a Greenfield Microservice - thejov
https://medium.com/smartly-io/testing-a-greenfield-microservice-9e8cbd5d459
======
thejov
I wrote this blog post about my learnings on how the test pyramid is not
always the best fit for a system's testing approach. Maturity of the system
actually has a big affect on how it should be tested.

While the test pyramid might be a good fit for more stable systems, our
development team decided to avoid writing unit tests and rely on more black-
box API tests for our new microservice. We chose this approach to optimize for
easy and safe rewrites which we expect to happen at the early stages of the
microservice.

